# Chances of cracking???



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

If I want to drill on tempered glass (bottom piece), what are my chances of cracking????

50/50?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> If I want to drill on tempered glass (bottom piece), what are my chances of cracking????
> 
> 50/50?


More like 100%. Tempered glass can't be cut without breaking, either.

(So, you ask, how do They (you know, the guys who actually make things with tempered glass) cut it and drill it? The secret is, They cut it and drill it before They temper it.)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't drill it, unless you want glass dust all over your floor...


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

tempered glass is made under enormous pressure. If you drill it, its going to make the pane of glass unstable, so basically the entire piece of glass once u tamper with it in any way, will instantaneously crack into small bits of glass dust.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

bae is correct, you cannot drill tempered glass.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't drill man...sell it and get one that you can drill.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Don't drill man...sell it and get one that you can drill.


yee, better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## PChrome (Aug 4, 2010)

I tried drilling a piece of tempered glass that also had a note saying "Tempered Glass, do not drill", those notes mean business, I was sweeping for god knows how long, eventually used a vacuum for the glass dust.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Heh, I was at a trade show for AZOO back in 2000 and the glass shelves they sent us for a shelving unit was too long. The 3 AZOO reps said, "No problem, you can cut it!", with a big smile on their faces.

I just looked cockeyed at them and said, "Uhm no...you can't cut tempered glass"

After 30mins of arguing, my biz partner at the time was speaking Taiwanese with them as a crowd started gathering around. I went to my tool box and handed him a glass cutter, said, "knock yourself out", sat down and put on my safety goggles.

Hilarity ensued and FAIL stickers to pass out.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

wtac said:


> Heh, I was at a trade show for AZOO back in 2000 and the glass shelves they sent us for a shelving unit was too long. The 3 AZOO reps said, "No problem, you can cut it!", with a big smile on their faces.
> 
> I just looked cockeyed at them and said, "Uhm no...you can't cut tempered glass"
> 
> ...


lol!


----------

